# '20 IA PG Masen Miller (4/12/2022)



## Jason Svoboda

*Point Guard*
Iowa City (IA) Regina Catholic
*AAU: *Iowa Barnstormers

*Ht: *6'2" | *Wt:* 180lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514086937224617986


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Steal. Look at his 3PFG%. Absolute steal. Also has chemistry with Cade McKnight. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514091294389321731


----------



## sycamorebacker

Made 97 3's, led the team in steals and shot 88% on FT's.  I checked his history and I can't find a time he shot less than 40% on 3's.


----------



## pbutler218

I'm going to assume he's a PWO (Preferred walkon)??  Dude is an absolute shooter!! He was only a freshman so he should have 3 years to play also.


----------



## TreeTop

I'm excited about his 3pt shooting stats too, but a little perspective...

Tobias Howard Jr (that name ring a bell?), shot 47.51% from 3pt last year for D2 Salem (WV).


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> I'm excited about his 3pt shooting stats too, but a little perspective...
> 
> Tobias Howard Jr (that name ring a bell?), shot 47.51% from 3pt last year for D2 Salem (WV).



This is a pretty solid name and stat to bring to this discussion... 

He's a walk-on - so nothing ventured nothing gained. I'd also go ahead and say without a shadow of a doubt - this kid is probably a little more team oriented than Tobias Howard Jr. So while the shooter percentage and lack of defense at D2 needs to be kept in perspective - so does the fact that Howard was really just not a great addition for many reasons.


----------



## sycamorebacker

YES.  Howard really was a disappointment.  Came in here and did nothing.  Wonder what happened at Salem.  Maturity?

This guy was FOY in the conference with UIndy.  We know those schools can play some ball.  
We'll just have to see.  As of right now, I would only question his speed, but all of our current players are not rabbits.

Apparently, he was offered by Lipscomb and Wofford.  One of them was ranked much higher than us in Sagarin.


----------



## treeman

Any time a kid is getting D1 offers and picks us for a WO spot is a hell of a get.


----------



## CardLake49

3pt attempts went up by almost 70 (146 to 214) from 1st yr to 2nd yr and his make % STILL went up by 28%. I don't care what division or conf, that is serious improvement. 2:1 a/to ratio in his 2nd year ain't too shabby either. 

Quick quiz: name the last Sycamore to have a 2:1 a/to ratio.


----------



## pbutler218

Another Iowa boy!! Making ex-coach Lansing proud 🤣 In all seriousness, typically Iowa produces some pretty darn good talent. Hopefully this kid can produce at the D1 level in the future.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Sorry, I cheated and looked it up.  Great line for a player that is easily forgotten.
140 assists
50% fg
led the team in rebounds at 6.2 and 2nd in scoring.


----------



## sycamore tuff

CardLake49 said:


> 3pt attempts went up by almost 70 (146 to 214) from 1st yr to 2nd yr and his make % STILL went up by 28%. I don't care what division or conf, that is serious improvement. 2:1 a/to ratio in his 2nd year ain't too shabby either.
> 
> Quick quiz: name the last Sycamore to have a 2:1 a/to ratio.


MM


----------



## CardLake49

sycamore tuff said:


> MM


nope


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> nope



Clemons?


----------



## CardLake49

sycamorebacker said:


> Sorry, I cheated and looked it up.  Great line for a player that is easily forgotten.
> 140 assists
> 50% fg
> led the team in rebounds at 6.2 and 2nd in scoring.


I had to look it up also, had no clue. Interesting that the answer is a non D1 guy turned D1. VU seems to always produce a couple legit D1 transfers every year or 2. Hope Schertz and staff do a better job mining those gems.


----------



## CardLake49

Jason Svoboda said:


> Clemons?


Bingo bango


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> Bingo bango



Really liked EC. His numbers probably would have been even better considering he wasn't on the greatest of teams.


----------



## CardLake49

Jason Svoboda said:


> Really liked EC. His numbers probably would have been even better considering he wasn't on the greatest of teams.


You're being really kind the way you refer to that team lol. EC was legit. A better team and he challenges for top 5 single season assist mark in my opinion. 

By the way, I never knew that the 78-79 team had *3 dudes* who's assist numbers *that year* are in the top 6 for all time single season assists!! DAMN!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

CardLake49 said:


> You're being really kind the way you refer to that team lol. EC was legit. A better team and he challenges for top 5 single season assist mark in my opinion.
> 
> By the way, I never knew that the 78-79 team had *3 dudes* who's assist numbers *that year* are in the top 6 for all time single season assists!! DAMN!!



Hah, 100%. Yeah, it's like wasting a David Moss. Think about Moss on some of the teams when we needed an offensive killer.


----------



## sycamorebacker

CardLake49 said:


> You're being really kind the way you refer to that team lol. EC was legit. A better team and he challenges for top 5 single season assist mark in my opinion.
> 
> By the way, I never knew that the 78-79 team had *3 dudes* who's assist numbers *that year* are in the top 6 for all time single season assists!! DAMN!!


I did not know that but I worked with a non-ISU guy that projected that we would do better in the tournament than expected due to the team's great passing.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

TreeTop said:


> I'm excited about his 3pt shooting stats too, but a little perspective...
> 
> Tobias Howard Jr (that name ring a bell?), shot 47.51% from 3pt last year for D2 Salem (WV).


I understand the comparison, but Howard also did this at age 24 years old with a ton of experience.  Miller is much younger and did this in year one.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> I understand the comparison, but Howard also did this at age 24 years old with a ton of experience.  Miller is much younger and did this in year one.


And year two.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FYI, Miller was UNI's Bowen Born's backcourt teammate in AAU with the Iowa Barnstormers. Something to keep an eye on when we match up with the Panthers.


----------



## BrokerZ

So does his walk-on status imply he’ll be on scholarship starting next year?  Unless there are other players preparing to enter that portal, that’s what it means to me.

And for the record, I’m completely fine with pulling players from the D2 ranks. I think it’s better to take the best players from a level down versus trying to take a middling or less than middling player from a P5 school.

For those that need a reminder, Dearon Tucker played decent minutes for a solid Oregon State tournament team two years ago. That didn’t work out so well.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

BrokerZ said:


> For those that need a reminder, Dearon Tucker played decent minutes for a solid Oregon State tournament team two years ago. That didn’t work out so well.



I saw Tucker walking on campus today.  I always wonder if some of the guys finish the semester when they immediately enter the portal.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

We’ve talked about depth a lot the past two weeks.  It says a lot about our depth the past few years when we have had close to 15 players/recruits either enter the portal or decommit and only ONE has ended up in a better situation (no, I am not counting Tre transferring to an awful Duquesne team as an upgrade).


----------



## Blue Streaker

BrokerZ said:


> So does his walk-on status imply he’ll be on scholarship starting next year?  Unless there are other players preparing to enter that portal, that’s what it means to me.
> 
> And for the record, I’m completely fine with pulling players from the D2 ranks. I think it’s better to take the best players from a level down versus trying to take a middling or less than middling player from a P5 school.
> 
> For those that need a reminder, Dearon Tucker played decent minutes for a solid Oregon State tournament team two years ago. That didn’t work out so well.


I think he could be on scholarship next year and with so many guys graduating this year it’s one less spot to fill.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Blue Streaker said:


> I think he could be on scholarship next year and with so many guys graduating this year it’s one less spot to fill.



He's essentially on a pay-to-earn opportunity for sure. I bet HCJS likes that factor as he'll likely push everyone else.


----------



## blueblazer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514428227607052296


----------



## BankShot

blueblazer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514428227607052296


He reminds me of that blue collar dagger man @ Drake, Sturtz!


----------



## pbutler218

Is now listed on GoSycamores official roster.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I watched him some on Youtube tonight.  He goes after loose balls like a piranha.  I think he'll get 65% of his 50-50 balls.  
Overall, a great addition IMO.


----------



## Bluethunder

I have little doubt that Masen will be a fan favorite. Between his attitude, shooting ability and scrappy play there is a lot to like.


----------



## BrokerZ

As I said in the Summer Workouts thread, there’s way too much buzz around Miller for there not to be some potential there.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I have heard at times from folks watching the workouts that Masen has been our best player.  Not once, not twice, but multiple times.  I think we might have gotten a real steal in this kid.  Because we've got some players on this team, and if this kid is outplaying them, that speaks highly of his level...


----------

